# Can't update/reinstall Google Maps



## ianm00ne (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi,

I recently installed CM 9 Alpha 2 with Gapps ICS 4.0.3 11.12.22 everything seemed to work fine until I tried to update Google Maps from Android Marketplace. It didn't allow me to update and said that I have to uninstall the previous version. So I uninstalled it using Titanium without making a backup.

And then when I tried to install the new version from Marketplace, it returned an error stating that update is incompatible. And after a while it changed to "Incompatible with other application(s) using the same shared user ID".

I tried installing Google Maps 6.40 apk manually but the Installation aborts.

I tried going back to the original app by installing it through Gapps ICS 4.0.3 11.12.22 but the installation keeps aborting.

Do I need to completely clean and reinstall the ROM and Gapps? Is it the only possibility?

I'm at wit's end as what to do. Any help would be greatly appreciated.























Thanks


----------



## Canary2323 (Jun 11, 2011)

Try flashing whole gapps pkg again, and wipe cache.


----------



## androideric (Oct 6, 2011)

Canary2323 said:


> Try flashing whole gapps pkg again, and wipe cache.


^^ I had trouble getting [Google] Talk installed and this solution worked great. Also you can look at another GAPPS that works with ICS.


----------



## CyberPhunk (Sep 23, 2011)

Install the newest ics gapps package from goo inside me.


----------



## babazula (Feb 29, 2012)

I am having the exact problem. Wiping the caches and updating gapps didn't help. I keep getting "Incompatible with other application(s) using the same shared user ID".


----------



## sektoid (May 2, 2012)

I am having the exact problem. install newest gapps-version don't help


----------



## ramnathn (Mar 4, 2012)

I have same problem. Map worked on Alpha2, get this error in official nightlies.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RaZi3L (May 14, 2012)

I have the same problem with last nightly (0513) and last gapss (0429)... What can i do?


----------

